# calamari anyone



## salmonclubber (Sep 12, 2009)

Today was another fine day on the water we left the dock around 0800 because we ran lat trying to find my net which we could not find so we had to borrow one we started fishing around 0830 and hooked up with a few small kings should have kept a couple but they were small so we released them we hooked in to a couple of silvers and i thought oh boy its going to be a short day we can catch our salmon then go catch some bottom fish

just about that time fishing shut down not a bite for a couple of hours we seen lots of bait so we worked our way over to the bait then we would see salmon swimming around the bait we reeled up our lines we were fishing to deep so we could watch our hooks get hit by the salmon that was fun we played around like this for a few hours until it shut down again

we trolled around for an hour or so and i said reel them in lets go out into deeper water then we trolled around for another hour or two with nothing finally we got a fish and pretty soon we had four in the boat we needed six so we worked our way back into some bait but the water was red from an algee bloom i thought ok no problem we will go into the bait and start catching fish as we are working toward the bait we get a hit the pole goes down hard Kevin grabs the pole and the line goes just screaming off the reel i think ok we got a nice king on here

Kevin has never caught a salmon before so i start coaching him dont horse him just reel when he lets you if he wants line give it to him go ahead let him run this goes on for about five min finally i get the line up close to the surface to see what it is and its only 2 feet under the water and i cant see what it is then a big gob of arms shows up from the darkness its a squid a big squid maybe 10 -15 pounds we caught 5 squid and four salmon everyone had a great time but the squid made my day we released 2 squid because we did not know what to do with them we kept 3 squid 

i will try the squid smoked and report the resualts 

http://s44.photobucket.com/albums/f45/salmonclubber/fishing/?action=view&current=101_0310.jpg


----------



## fire it up (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like for the most part you guys had a great day out on the water.
Great pic of the squid!  Makes me miss going out, drinking some beers and just having a good time, even if we didn't catch anything it was still good times.


----------



## alx (Sep 12, 2009)

Man.Squid.Calamari.I would take the fish...But,callamari.I love that stuff-everybody here fries it-different from when i lived up that ways- i love that fishin-.Great day on the BOAT...


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sounds like you had some fun on the water, congrats.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Sep 12, 2009)

those are some mighty big squid.  Would make fried calamari the size of large onion rings.

I love to make stuff squid.  We hit this little Spanish deli in Coral Gables for some Chipirones en su Tinta, stuffed baby squid in black ink sauce every time we are in the area.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 12, 2009)

Man thats a great day on the boat. Your in the pacific north west right? Ok I'm in the south east and we done get squid like that here we just get the ones in the box. We do get some good size tune here. man those squid look great I guess you will steak them their alittle to big for just slicing and frying. that would be a giant size ring. Great day on the boat. And fire your day on the boat is called fishing not caughting.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 12, 2009)

That does it Huey! I'm moving to Washington. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Looks like a great time!


----------



## salmonclubber (Sep 13, 2009)

I tried the squid tonite it was really good i was very surprised i cleaned it and beat it with a meat tenderizor i then dipped into egg and fried it in oil for 1 min on each side until it was golden brown it had a mild flavor real nice one steak was 8x8 inches and 1/4 inch thick and not tough at all i may have to go catch some more i know its not smoked just give me time i will try it in the smoker


----------



## salmonclubber (Oct 7, 2009)

Update 

this last weekend i tried to lightly smoke the squid it did not turn out well at all one thing i did not know is the longer the humbolt squid is dead it takes on an amonia taste they say if you soak it in milk it will get rid of that flavor well i soaked the squid for 30 min and threw it into the smoker was gonna just give it a light smoke with cherry and then try and fry some of it well it was tough and still had a strong amonia taste that i did not like at all so that and the rest of the squid went into the trash if i catch anymore i will only keep what i can eat while its fresh


----------



## forktender (Oct 28, 2009)

The trash ?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




You just threw out some of the best crab bait there is !
So did any of you get hosed down ?
Those Humbolts can pull can't they ?
My back can't take fish'in them these day's, to much work for the pay off in my mind.


----------



## salmonclubber (Oct 28, 2009)

Forktender

they do pull hard i thought it was a king when it first hooked up did not know what it was until it got to the surface no one got hosed i would net them and when they got done spraying i would put them into the boat sometimes i would wait to long and they would take in a breath and fill up with water they can fill up with about 5 gallons of water in about half a second then they got real heavy weighted it seemed like 100 pounds LOL we got pretty lucky by the time we got them to the surface they shot out all the ink so i did not dirty the boat much we could have filled the boat up with squid 
i did save a bunch for halibut bait i have all the heads and tenticles there must be 4 gallon bags of bait out there in the freezer


----------



## forktender (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like you had it dailed in, the first one we got up hosed us down pretty good......LOL
Like you said the first piece I ate was pretty good, the stuff I froze was pretty bad.Good thing the crab loved it,never thought of using it for halibut bait.I'm going to have to try that.We troll for our butt's in the san francisco bay or Tomallis bay. 90% of the time we drag 2-6 OZ lead ball weights 20 lb flora carbin line with a three way swivel One 12 pound dropper to the weight & one to the main line and the third one gets about 4-5' of 15# floro leader then a ford fender flasher.
( has to be a green dodger, soory not a ford fender) then 8-10 ' of 15# floro leader to a frozen herring or chovy. trolled slowly in 10-15' of water. we try to keep our troll on the deep water break......in the Ritchmond Berkely area. the keey is to keep it just ticking the bottom at all times.
We like to put the boat in gear then drop them back , when you feel it hit botton. lift it up and give her 2 to 4 cranks then stick them in the rod holder. and wait for them to hook then selfs.we like to use a stinger hook small size 1-2 off the main line ,we nose hook the bait with the single hooks first then stick the stinger / small trebel hook in the baits tail section. A lot of butt's get hooked on that stinger hook.
Happy fishing.
Dan

How do you fish that squid, for butt's???
Thanks a bunch.
Dan
Thanks for the tip.


----------

